# Sticky  DX ezSBF 2.3.4/4.5.621 with magic md5 Root



## themib

just need to root?

*new easier root for DX, D2, & D2G*

*[ROOT] Framaroot, a one-click application to root* (2.14 MB)

and it's an apk!

I have verified, that it works, just download, allow unknown sources, install, open, select top root method (Gimli), reboot phone, done, no pc needed
Video 




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DX (MB810) ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/4.5.621

root created by phifc, original ezSBF by 1kds, and modified by bhigham

What does ezSBF do?

ezSBF will flash the original Motorola Droid X 2.3.4/4.5.621 firmware.

other ezSBF software versions can be found here, but once on 621, phone can not be downgraded.

what is ezSBF?

original [TOOL] ezSBF (not for 2.3.4)

option 1. Flash MB810 2.3.4 SBF will flash factory image, use when phone is not working correctly, or need to restore stock rom, not needed to just to root

Directions

Steps 1 through 5 need to be followed exactly.

1. Download an .iso file (Droid_X_621-SBF-and-RootCD-2nd_edition.iso)

a. Verify the file was downloaded correct with MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums

2. How to use the .iso disc image file (use one of the options a-e)

a. burn to CD (Windows)

b. burn to CD (Mac)

c. mount to usb drive with unetbootin (Mac/Win/Linux)

d. Using Oracle VM VirtualBox

e. Burning .iso from Ubuntu

3. verify files created on CD/USB are correct

4. reboot pc from cd or usb

5. Follow onscreen instructions

*Download
ezSBF and root cd*
Droid_X_621-SBF-and-RootCD-2nd_edition.iso 225.00 MB
MD5 Sum: 6f3618c5000de5214362f7ae717b9c0b

http://d-h.st/6zq

How to verify the file was downloaded correct with
MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums








Originally Posted by *1KDS* 
Don't let the word Linux scare you, this is just a cd you burn, nothing installs to your pc. Once you burn this CD you are ready to SBF flash anywhere you have a computer, no net connection needed to download any files.
This is an .iso file. It is a complete Linux operating system that you will download, burn to CD (or USB) then boot your pc from CD or USB, this allows your pc to reboot into a different operating system.








Originally Posted by *1KDS* 
*Instructions (Mac):*
Download .iso
Use Disk Utility (built in) to burn iso file to a CD (instructions)
Shut computer down
Hold c key, push power and hold c until you see the Linux OS start
Hit enter at the yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start

*Instructions (Windows):*
Download .iso
Burn iso image to a disk (Instructions, Windows 7 - Vista and XP)
Reboot PC
Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or esc) during boot to go to boot menu (possibly google search how to boot your specific pc from CDROM)
Select boot from CDROM (or USB if you used a flash drive)
Hit enter at the yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start

*Live USB Instructions (Windows):*
(Instructions from pendrivelinux.com)(thanks)
Download UNetBootin for Windows
Download your favorite Linux ISO
Double click the Unetbootin Executable to start the program
(1) Click the *Diskimage* radio box
(2) browse to *select your ISO*
(3) *Set your target* USB drive
(4) *click OK* to start the creation










(5) After the USB drive is done select reboot.
(6) During boot enter the boot menu and change USB to boot first, save and reboot.
(7) When booting from UNetbootin select SliTaz
if cd/usb flash drive is made correctly you will not have Droid_X_621-ezSBF-and-RootCD.iso or Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso on cd 
you will have a folder named 'Boot'
with two files and a folder in the boot folder

usb flash drive may have a few more files


Hit enter at the yellow "boot baby... boot" screen

You will see yellow dots for 1-3 minutes then the script will start


root only


ezSBF 2.3.4









basically read onscreen directions

don't use numbers on right side of your keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty letters

select *flash sbf* only if phone is not working correct or you do not have 621 on phone yet
follow onscreen directions

*root option (obsolete see Framaroot)*
select root DX
follow onscreen directions

turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable

check *usb debugging* (settings/apps/development) 
select *charge only* usb mode in top status bar

press continue
*adb* will push

Code:
data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
program will prompt you to 
*manually* reboot phone to bootloader (Hold volume up+down buttons and power button, or hold Vol.Down and Camera and wait for the screen to flash)
*program* will will be flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
*Program* will reboot phone twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
*adb* pushes su,superuser, and busybox
*program* will reboot to recovery,
*manually* wipe cache (should auto reboot to recovery, at android andy press both volume buttons, if it doesn't press home button and hold it in then press your power button, hold it in also till you see a triangle on the screen w/ android andy then press both volume buttons)
then* select* reboot
rooted

*error info*
when running the program you may see these errors
rm failed for /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5 no such file or directory
no root.img.gz no such file or directory
rm failed for /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5 read only file system

that is fine, it will still work

*after flashing files in bootloader, phone reboots to bootloader, instead of normal android operating system..... now what?*try disconnecting usb, pull battery,wait a few secs, replace battery, reboot, wait for reboot to complete, reconnect usb

don't want to reboot pc try 
*Using Oracle VM VirtualBox, and Magic MD5 root iso*

If you planning on making nandroid backups or flashing roms
read [HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap

bhigham/beh modified the root method
based on New D2 root method for stock 2.3.4 (621/622) found (Droid2, R2D2)

*How this works*

Originally Posted by *phifc*
There's an exploit in loadpreinstall.sh. It compares md5 sum files of preinstalled apps and if they're different, copies the md5 to the local cache. The preinstall just has an empty file in app/ so it will parse the md5 for it. Instead of an md5 sum, it contains a local.prop that allows adb root shell. So the system thinks it's copying the md5sum to the cache when it bounces off the symlink and overwrites the /data/local.prop, giving adb root on next reboot

originally posted by bhigham/beh
Since all these devices (Droid 2/R2D2/D2G/DX2 and DX seem to be vulnerable to the same exploit found by phifc at
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/
I have assembled rooting methods for all of them in EzSbf style CD. I have tested it on my D2G, and the same method has been tested by multiple users on the D2/R2D2, and has worked fine.
Credit for this method go to phifc, djrbliss, and the others who developed the method.
I have simply taken the method, and assembled the tools.
Credit for the idea behind the CD method should go to 1KDS, as I have mostly patterned this CD after his method.
Credit should also go to Skrilax_CZ, as without his Motorola Android Firmware (De)packer, we wouldn't be able to have a 55 meg CD that covers multiple devices.
Special thanks also to themib for testing and troubleshooting on the DroidX2. In fact, since I don't have a DX2, he actually did a majority of the work in finding a method that would work (the method for the D2 and D2G doesn't quite work), and then we worked together to get it assembled and working.

This CD is for the D2,R2D2, D2G, and DX on Android version 2.3.4, and the DX2 on 2.3.5.
One note if you have troubles with it not working. It might be necessary to disconnect the phone after it flashes the preinstall and reboots. It seems that some phones may not complete the reboot process before being rebooted by ADB, so you may need to disconnect the phone when it starts booting, and let it boot fully before hooking it back up. when hooked back up, it will be rebooted, and should go on with the process like normal.

Of course, like all other things here, I have done my best on this, but there are no guarantees, and anything you do on your phone is at your own risk.

*My Lists*

Magic MD5 Root 2.3.4 for D2, R2D2, D2G, DX and 2.3.5 for DX2 - Google Docs

sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links: FAQs, Guides, Rooting, SBFs, ROMs... - Google Docs

Changelog

30 Oct 2013 removed root only links, added links to my Google Docs page


----------



## Dubbsy

Absolutely excellent. Going to _try _to get the section cleaned up a bit and this stickied.


----------



## themib

thanks for the pin to the top


----------



## JonnyL

Thanks mib, it worked for me! A couple things, though:

1) the on-screen instructions at one point were confusing at one point. It reads:

The script has now finished...
Unplug the USB cable
Pull the battery and reinstall
Hold the X key on the keyboard then the power button
Release at the droid/triangle screen
...

But what X key on what keyboard is this talking about? My phone doesn't have a hard X button keyboard, and the instructions say to unplug the phone from the computer, so this one lost me.

2) It wasn't clear from the instructions whether choosing option 1 would also root the phone. So I went back and chose 2 after 1 finished and ended up getting an error on my phone (which reboot cleared up). Maybe make it clearer in the instructions for other simpletons like me?









Of course, the most important thing is that it worked and my phone now runs more smoothly than ever. Thank you thank you!


----------



## themib

script was modified from d2g ezSBF, that has a keyboard
when I tested the script, guess I missed the bad instructions

wiping data is recommended, but not required, unless phone bootloops (will not boot correct)
just pull battery, replace battery, hold home + power
press both volume buttons, when you see android andy, & !, in a triangle

Thanks for pointing out the incorrect instructions


----------



## beh

themib said:


> script was modified from d2g ezSBF, that has a keyboard
> when I tested the script, guess I missed the bad instructions
> 
> wiping data is recommended, but not required, unless phone bootloops (will not boot correct)
> just pull battery, replace battery, hold home + power
> press both volume buttons, when you see android andy, & !, in a triangle
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the incorrect instructions


Details, I guess it is hard to press the X on the keyboard, if there is no keyboard. If you would like me to tweak the instructions, I can do that and let you retest the CD.


----------



## themib

yes, if you have time, that would be great
I tried to modify, did but could not make a live cd
kept on getting
could not mount the cd rom ...

I have tried running from cd, usb, and Oracle VM


----------



## beh

themib said:


> yes, if you have time, that would be great
> I tried to modify, did but could not make a live cd
> kept on getting
> could not mount the cd rom ...
> 
> I have tried running from cd, usb, and Oracle VM


Ok, I remastered the CD, and will upload and send you a PM with the link once it uploads.
The steps I take to remaster the CD are as follows:
Boot off of CD
make modifications, then use the System Tools/Create a live CD option
I use the basic option, with gzip compression, I say that Yes, I do want to remove the sound card and screen configs.
I assume you are doing the same thing, other then that I saw that you kept the screen and sound configs.
I have only been able to do this process on a computer that has a single CD drive, on my desktop that has 2 CD drives, it fails at around the same place as yours failed above.
I will send you a PM with the modified link later.


----------



## themib

corrected version 
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Droid_X_621-SBF-and-RootCD-2nd_edition.iso [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][background=rgb(241, 245, 251)]225.00 MB[/background][/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MD5 Sum: 6f3618c5000de5214362f7ae717b9c0b[/background]
http://d-h.st/6zq


----------



## themib

[ROOT] Framaroot, a one-click application to root
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have verified it works with these Motorola devices running android 2.3.4[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Droid 2 (a955), Droid 2 Global (a956), R2D2 (a957), & Droid X (MB810)[/background]


----------



## sixty1001

Quick question, not really a noob but ran into something strange a few moments ago. I was running CM11 on my X and it ran decent enough but there were too many hot reboots for my liking, I had to SBF the phone because TWRP always gives a bootloader error when installing any rom other than CM11 and it of course overwrites CWM. SBF'ing went fine, though I do it through RSDlite. Anyhow, upon boot and setup I had 3 different camera apps, rom toolbox, rom manager, and various other apps installed. The sbf image is a 100% stock image, I've done it numerous times before and never had a turnout like this. These apps weren't even on my previous CM11 setup. What on earth could cause this? My SD card was wiped before SBF'ing, it just kinda blew me away.

Sorry if I'm on the wrong thread, it seemed the most likely place to ask.


----------



## themib

sixty1001 said:


> Quick question, not really a noob but ran into something strange a few moments ago. I was running CM11 on my X and it ran decent enough but there were too many hot reboots for my liking, I had to SBF the phone because TWRP always gives a bootloader error when installing any rom other than CM11 and it of course overwrites CWM. SBF'ing went fine, though I do it through RSDlite. Anyhow, upon boot and setup I had 3 different camera apps, rom toolbox, rom manager, and various other apps installed. The sbf image is a 100% stock image, I've done it numerous times before and never had a turnout like this. These apps weren't even on my previous CM11 setup. What on earth could cause this? My SD card was wiped before SBF'ing, it just kinda blew me away.
> 
> Sorry if I'm on the wrong thread, it seemed the most likely place to ask.


This is a thread about ezSBF, which is a little different than using RSD Lite, but not much

both flashing methods should not wipe user data, but the way Cm11 works , maybe these are from before cm11?


----------

